# What's a formula of cemented silver ?



## nutty (May 17, 2012)

I recovery silver from solution of silver chloride in ammonia by electrolysis methode.
The result 
1.6 volt I get white snow flake silver at cathode.
1.8 volt and 2 volt I get gray flak at cathode. Is it cemented silver ?
What's diffence between cemented silver and silver ?
What's a formula of cemented silver ?
Thank you for all recommendation


----------



## etack (May 17, 2012)

well I guess the first thing is to ask why are you using electrolysis in stead of adding HCl and filtering.

and reread http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=14110&p=141681&hilit=silver+chloride+in+ammonia+electrolysis#p141681



Eric


----------



## MysticColby (May 17, 2012)

I think I'll answer your question directly, though as tack said, I think you have other things to research as well.
cemented silver is just silver. the qualities that make it cemented silver are strictly how you get it (ex: aqueous silver nitrate + solid copper = aqueous copper nitrate + solid silver (cemented silver)). It is usually very fluffy (powdered silver) and tends to trap small amounts of contaminant


----------



## qst42know (May 23, 2012)

Silver salts taken up in ammonia must be returned to acidic.

You are not far from creating an explosive compound. 

For your own safety return it to silver chloride with HCL and convert it to metallic silver by one of the known methods.


----------



## butcher (May 25, 2012)

nutty,

Your process is very dangerous, unnecessary; there is no reason to try something so dangerous to get back what you would get with easier and safer methods, and have better results.

Form reading your posts you originally dissolved the silver in nitric acid and made silver nitrate solution, at this point you could have cemented the silver from solution (as silver metal powder) using a clean copper buss bar, this silver would then be of very high quality silver that after washing and dried this silver powder can be melted.

For pure silver you would use an electrolytic cell using silver nitrate as the electrolyte to refine the silver, the information you need to do this is easily and safely is found on the forum.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=14110


----------

